# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  DHL Mission Report - Month Two

## Saizaphod

*If you're new to the League, read this first!*
*The Missions of the second month have arrived!*

*Additional information about the targets :
*
*Venomous snake* A citizen of the dream world has reported seeing a large and possibly threatening snake crawling nearby. See if you can take care of the situation.
*Bat* Continuous rustling can be heard, but no one has managed to find the source of where it's coming from. Go investigate.  
*Gangster* A member of a mafia has stolen a valuable item from one of the dream world's most important figures. Find him and serve justice. 
*Bomb* *( Requires B-Tier )*The local police department received a call of an extremely dangerous object found. The object found is a bomb, ready to explode. Do what you can to prevent a disaster.
*Nightmare creature* Tens of the dream world's citizens claim to have been frightened and scared due to a presence of a terrible and dark creature. Find the monster and make sure no citizen has to worry about feeling unsafe anymore. 
*T-1000* *Be T-800* and win a fight against the more advanced cyborg T-1000.

*Ancient forest giant* Thousands of farmers are leaving a forested valley. They're pale and scared, and they tell rumors of "something" moving above the treetops, something colossal. Countless of small towns look to be "crushed" under something incredibly heavy, as if a mountain had passed through. *Find the forested valley* and face the enemy!
*Demon King* A dark lord has awoken from his eternal sleep. Find the dark lord and defeat him, before he can fulfill his dark and monstrous plans! 
*Get Battling!*


1. Hukif 2. SnowStrider 3. Sensei 4. TheAssassin56 5. Stintman 6. MadMonkey 7. Dreamcafe11 8. FryingMan 9. Patience108 10. Saizaphod 11. Cookino 12. Shabby 13. NarutoUzukami 14. DreamsMadeReal 15. Scalysaurus 16. ExothermReacton
*Events of the last month*

*Nitelotl*(Hukif) promoted to *S*-Tier. *Dusk*(Snowstrider) and *Yumikage*(Sensei) promoted to *B*-Tier.

Nitelotl completed a *Black*-task, the Red-Task and two Green-Tasks gaining *129 Points*, a Silver and a Golden star.
Dusk completed an Yellow-Task and two Green-Tasks gaining *20 Points.*
Yumikage completed a Yellow-Task and two Green-Tasks gaining *17 Points*. He also visited the Dream Hero League's head-quarters.
+ Ryuk(Cookino) found his super suit. Saizaphod tried to complete the Red-Task.

----------


## Kuyarei

Here's hoping i get to participate this time! Though i'm having questionable expectations for the red target.

----------


## Saizaphod

Finally managed to complete a task. Completed the Snake -task!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Snake - task_: 



I think about what to do with the dream now and I make my way to an edge of a nearby forest. On a trail there's a man with two or three children walking and I remember the DHL's Snake task. I go up to them and right then a red snake slithers from behind a tree towards the kids. They scream and jump and I try to cut the thing's head off with my hand by hitting the ground. I miss, but the snake gets scared and tries to flee, it is really fast. I remember my super speed ability and with a few steps I catch it. It tries to dodge my punch, but I'm way faster than it is. There's a small blast sound as I hit the snake and the snake turns into a worm. Victory! I count out loud : " Two Points, double that plus one. Five points!" I get so happy and I smile. I go to the man and his children again. I can't remember the other tasks so I ask them : " Hey guys, do you happen to remember what the other (green) task was?" They ponder and the man says: " Hmm, I guess the task was about a turtle." ...No. I falsely remember it to be a raccoon or some other animal similar. I decide to ask the dream itself directly. I look up to the sky behind the tree line and ask : " Dream, what was the other task of this month?" There's a voice of a middle aged man that answers .... : " Read the book of "Horo Poro" " and the voice starts to laugh. I can't help but laugh ( with myself basically ), because the answer is so ridiculous. I say :" That was a pretty good one, tell me another one." The voice that has taken the shape of blue and white ball shaped clouds dancing in the sky answers, but I can't remember what it tells.




*5 Points!*

Full entry

----------


## FryingMan

Super Fantastic Man is still here, just not getting lucid a lot.   The DHL missions have incubated a lot more interesting dreams with conflict and fighting, so soon I hope!

----------


## DawnEye11

Yay snakes. They showed up in my dreams plenty of times so this boosts up my motivation  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

Now that I finished some other goals I had I can set my mind to DHL missions for a while. This morning I took care of the snake with just my 3 powers and without getting bit so that should be 5 points. I also put the head in a jar so HQ can make some antivenom for any DCs that where bitten. You can read the dream here. It is the 10:30 one.

----------


## Saizaphod

I plan to make some of the next month's missions more "open and free" in a sort of way. Some of the missions could be something like " Open a door and defeat any opponent you find behind it".  :smiley:  I think they'll be more easier, interesting and practical to complete. Keep on fighting, still 15 more days left for the current missions ! :tropicalboxer:

----------


## Shabby

Gotten lucid again for the first time in ages. Feeling hopeful about my lucidity again!
I'll do my best to protect the citizens of the dreamworld!  :wink2:

----------


## Kuyarei

I've designed another ranking picture out of boredom, i'll put it up in a few hours, and if you like it, i have the PSD. I may do the missions picture later on if i'm bored enough.

Here

----------


## MadMonkey

I defeated the gangster this time! I succesfully incubated Chicago and he had a bunch of diamonds in his pocket. They must be worth a fortune but I will let DHL get it back to the owner.  :smiley:  Here is a link to the dream: Chicagoland - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Saizaphod

> I defeated the gangster this time! I succesfully incubated Chicago and he had a bunch of diamonds in his pocket. They must be worth a fortune but I will let DHL get it back to the owner.  Here is a link to the dream: Chicagoland - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Way to go Tatsumonki! Our third B-class hero, how awesome!  :smiley:  I'll try to catch up with you guys before the month is over. 





> I've designed another ranking picture



Your ranking table is a bit more coherent than the one Iv designed so far, but I think I'll keep doing the tablet myself for practical reasons.  :smiley:

----------


## Kuyarei

> Way to go Tatsumonki! Our third B-class hero, how awesome!  I'll try to catch up with you guys before the month is over. 
> 
> 
> Your ranking table is a bit more coherent than the one Iv designed so far, but I think I'll keep doing the tablet myself for practical reasons.




It's alright in any case, i had some good practice making it and learned a couple of things  ::wink::

----------


## MagicChicken

When does this months challenges end? I was waiting till  next month, but if this goes into august ill start working on it.

----------


## Saizaphod

> When does this months challenges end? I was waiting till  next month, but if this goes into august ill start working on it.



Lets say they end 11.59am of 15th of each month, so you can try to complete a task of this month on the 14th night still  :smiley: .   New missions arrive on the 15th and become active after midday.

----------


## Cookino

I've been on a trip so I haven't been able to focus too much on lding, especially since I went somewhere with a dry and cold weather which I'm not used to and I got a cold, so I always woke up with a sore throat/stuffy which impacted my sleep negatively and made it harder to WBTB. I'm back home now and I have normalized my sleeping habits now. I've also been focusing on other personal goals but now I'm gonna change things up and go for some missions. I'm gonna try either the bat, snake or gangster ones, wish me luck!

----------


## SnowStrider

Well I'm back and finally got around to doing a mission. I managed to successfully incapacitate the gangster with my squad of rappers from Detroit.   Detroit Vs. Al Capone - Dream Journals - Dream Views

That's 5 points for the task and 2 points for finding spaghetti in his pockets for a total of 7 points.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Well I'm back and finally got around to doing a mission. I managed to successfully incapacitate the gangster with my squad of rappers from Detroit.   Detroit Vs. Al Capone - Dream Journals - Dream Views
> 
> That's 5 points for the task and 2 points for finding spaghetti in his pockets for a total of 7 points.



You used dream powers against _multiple_ gangsters, but the mission was to go against only one. You faced the sole gangster using no SDPs nor Dream powers at all, so you get a total of 12 Points! Very nice  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

I summoned DreamCafe11 and did the bomb mission with her. We didn't really difuse it so I don't think it counts for anything but it was fun! FireFlyMan and DreamCafe11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views My drawing of Tatsumonki is inacurate now because I guess I don't change height. That is okay because I prefer being my own height anyways.

----------


## Saizaphod

> I summoned DreamCafe11 and did the bomb mission with her. We didn't really difuse it so I don't think it counts for anything but it was fun! FireFlyMan and DreamCafe11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views My drawing of Tatsumonki is inacurate now because I guess I don't change height. That is okay because I prefer being my own height anyways.



1 Point for having visual contact of the opponent  :smiley: 

Ps. Last night for this month's missions!  :smiley:

----------


## Kuyarei

Looking forward to the next month's missions. I may be able to participate this time!

----------


## Saizaphod

*Missions of the third month have arrived Heroes!*

Closing this thread tomorrow. If you managed to complete a task of this month and didn't manage to post it here, you can post it on the third month's mission thread.  :smiley:

----------


## gab

_Closed per OPs request. New thread is ready for you, please check the post above._

----------

